# مداخلات موضوع مذكرات يوم بيوم (زانيتي)



## ابن العميد (20 مايو 2011)

يرجي وضع المداخلات الخاصة بموضوع مذكرت يوم بيوم للعضو الفاضل جدا (زانيتي)
وربنا يقويه:60
الموضوع الاصلي هنا :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t264559.html


----------



## محب الحرمين (21 مايو 2011)

توكل علي الله مهندس احمد وربنا يقويك موضوع جدا مهم والكل محتاج له


----------



## thaeribrahem (21 مايو 2011)

بانتظار ما سوف تقدمه
بارك الله بك و بجهدك


----------



## zanitty (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا للمشرف الهمام المهندس التمام اسامه ابن عمر 
و شكرا للساده الافاضل على الدعم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 مايو 2011)

*نرجو تثبيت الموضوع لأهميته القصوي*

السلام عليكم صديقنا المعطاء المميز 
اتم الله نعمته عليك مجهود جبار له اهله و انت باذن الله اهل له وفقكم الله 
و لأهمية الموضوع ارجو من السادة المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع حتي يكون دائما امام اعين الزملاء 
و أنا واثق من استاذيتك يامهندس أحمد 
اكرمك الله و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## على الشاعر (22 مايو 2011)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس ويجزيك خير بكل حرف تكتبه 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
توكل على الله


----------



## eng_mun3m (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للبشمهندس (زانيتي)
وربنا يكرمه يا رب على تعبه ومتابعك ان شاء الله يوم بيوم


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير
الرجاء من ادارة المنتدى تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## سيدحسن1 (24 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير يا اخي وربنا يعينك


----------



## zanitty (24 مايو 2011)

اشكر لكم جميعا مروركم و تشجيعكم و تحفيذكم
طيب دلوقتى اللى عاوز يتابع الموضوع بتاع مذكرات يوم بيوم ده يعرف منين ان فيه مشاركات جديده اتحطت رغم انه مكتبش ردود فمش هتظهر معاه المشاركات الجديده لما يشوف لوحه التحكم بتاعته 

بسيطه جدا و سهله 
فى اعلى كل موضوع فيه حاجه فى القوايم اسمها ادوات الموضوع
نضغط عليها و نختار الاشتراك فى هذا الموضوع هينقلنا لصفحه تانى نضغط فيها على اختيار اشتراك 
كده هيبقى انت زيك زي اى حد كاتب رد فى الموضوع و اى مشاركه جديده هتظهر معاك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 مايو 2011)

بداية موفقة و رائعة ،
 و من حقك على ان أرفع لك القبعة ،
 رفع الله قدرك ، 
لي بعد اذنك ان اضيف لموضوع استلام مواسير الصرف عدة نقاط هامة"
النقطة الأولي : عند بدء الحفريات و تجهيز مسار رمي المواسير لا بد من استلام ميول الحفر و تماسك التربة قبل بدء رمي المواسير
 يمكن تدايق المهندس المدني لكن هو ده الواجب بعد دك الفرشة الرمل وتغريقها بالماء حتي يصير قوامها متجانس اسفل الماسورة فلا يهبط بها في اي منطقة هشاشة ،
النقطة الثانية : انه مع طول الماسورة يجب التثبيت بخرسانة عادية تمنع المواسير من الحركة
نقطة مهمة و انا جربتها اني اصب المانهولز على الأرض و اضعها في اماكنها و يتم ضبط الميل بين المانهول و الذي يليه بواسطة المساح و بذلك يتم اجبار العامل او الفني بالتزام الميل للماسورة الواصلة بين المانهولين
نقطة اخري مهمة: اذا كان لديك اكثر من مبني في المنطقة و سيتم ربطهم بخط الصرف الجديد فيجب دراسة الميول بين هذه المباني و خط الصرف و كذلك المانهولات و رصد هذه الميول في جدول يستعان به فيما بعد عند وضع الجرابات في الريتيننج وولز
وفي انتظار البقية ، استاذنا ، أعانك الله


----------



## zanitty (24 مايو 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> بداية موفقة و رائعة ،
> و من حقك على ان أرفع لك القبعة ،
> رفع الله قدرك ،



 شهاده افخر بها من رجل يفخر به كل من يعرفه



مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> النقطة الأولي : عند بدء الحفريات و تجهيز مسار رمي المواسير لا بد من استلام ميول الحفر و تماسك التربة قبل بدء رمي المواسير
> يمكن تدايق المهندس المدني لكن هو ده الواجب بعد دك الفرشة الرمل وتغريقها بالماء حتي يصير قوامها متجانس اسفل الماسورة فلا يهبط بها في اي منطقة هشاشة ،



صحيح كلامك مهندس صبرى و لكن هذا من صميم عمل مهندس المدنى حيث انه المعنى باختبار التربه و عمل مجساتها لتحديد نوعها و طريقه الدك حيث ان دك كل تربه و طريقه معالجتها يختلف باختلاف التربه



مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> النقطة الثانية : انه مع طول الماسورة يجب التثبيت بخرسانة عادية تمنع المواسير من الحركة



كلام مظبوط 100% و المدعمات هذه تسمى Thrust Block ( مش عارف بقى ترجمتها بس اكيد حضرتك عارف الترجمه و هتضيفها كمان لموقع تعريب المصطلحات ) و لابد ايضا من عملها عند كل ال Fittings ( القطع - صحح لى لو الترجمه غلط يا مهندس صبرى - ) كالاكواع ( Elbows) او التيهات ( ( Tees) او النقاصات ( Reducers ) و هى ذات اهميه اكبر فى اعمال مواسير التغذيه و الحريق و الماء المثلج حيث ان جميعهم يكون مضغوطا اما بالنسبه لمواسير الصرف فالاهميه تقل نظرا لسريان المخلفات تحت تاثير الجازبيه و بدون ضغط

يراعى ايضا انه اذا مرت الماسوره عبر نقطه تمدد للمبنى ان يتم وضع وصله مرنه على الماسوره فى هذه النقطه حتى لا تتكسر الماسوره



مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> نقطة مهمة و انا جربتها اني اصب المانهولز على الأرض و اضعها في اماكنها و يتم ضبط الميل بين المانهول و الذي يليه بواسطة المساح و بذلك يتم اجبار العامل او الفني بالتزام الميل للماسورة الواصلة بين المانهولين


 
بالطبع هذه النقطه ان امكن عملها ستريحنا كثيرا و لكن قد يكون الموقع العام غير جاهز للاعمال نظرا للحركه المستمره للالات و المعدات و مضخات الخرسانه و خلافه و التى قد تعوق انشاء ايه اعمال بالموقع العام حتى يتم الانتهاء من الاعمال الداخليه للمبنى بشكل تامى و يستعاض عن ذلك كما اشرت فى الموضوع نفسه بالتحقق من المناسيب عن طريق المساح و جهاز التوتال ستاشن




مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> نقطة اخري مهمة: اذا كان لديك اكثر من مبني في المنطقة و سيتم ربطهم بخط الصرف الجديد فيجب دراسة الميول بين هذه المباني و خط الصرف و كذلك المانهولات و رصد هذه الميول في جدول يستعان به فيما بعد عند وضع الجرابات في الريتيننج وولز



ليست مهمه و فقط يا مهندس صبرى بل هى نقطه اساسيه و بدون دراستها قد تؤدى الى مشاكل لا حصر لها و بالطبع تمت دراستها و سيلى شرح التصميم المعتمد باذن الله فى مشاركات تاليه




مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> وفي انتظار البقية ، استاذنا ، أعانك الله


 
ان شاء الله تاتى البقيه ان كان فى العمر بقيه استاذنا و اعانك الله علينا و اعان الزملاء على ما اقوم بعمله لانى اعرف ملل الانتظار و لذلك استسمح الجميع ان يلتمسوا لى العذر ان كان الايقاع بطيئا الى حد ما فبعض الايام يعود المرء من عمله لا يستطيع ان يكتب شيئا من الاجهاد او من التزامات الحياه

اشكركم


----------



## محب الحرمين (24 مايو 2011)

المعلم معلم ما شاء الله عليك وانا احب ادخل السياسة في الموضوع الحوار مطلوب لانه بينتج عنه فايدة كبيرة جدا شفتم مداخلة المهندس صبري فادتنا جدا وكمان المهندس احمد لما رد استفدنا ما شاء الله عليكم جميعا الحوار مطلوب فلنجتهد كلنا ونتحاور من اجل نهضة الامة .

والمهندس احمد ياريت تتكلم عن انه المقاول لازم يقدم قبل التركيب MIR وهو material inspection request لاستلام المواسير وال fitting ومطابقتها للاعتماد من عدمه وياريت تقولنا رايك عن تركيب الخطوط الطولية ال plain في ال ال hub راس في ديل هل ده افضل ولا نركب coupling .

وهناك معلومة اخري انه لو المواسير دي clay فخار يعني فنخللي بالنا من انه الفخار له نسبة تشرب بمعادلة معرفهاش فكل فترة معينة بتتشرب المواسير نسبة مياه بمعدل يكاد يكون ثابت وطبعا مواصفات الفخار انه بيكون تحته bedding وهو من النوع gravel البحص يعني وانا فاكر انه الشركة السعودية للخزف حاطة مواصفات انه ارتفاع عمود الاختبار للفخار 5 متر مش عارف ليه خالفوا الكود .

مشكلة تانية واجهتني احب اقولها انه مرة كانت المواسير cast iron لصرف منطقة فيها boiler وساعة الاختبار الوصلات بتجيب مية الكل افتكر انه تسريب ولكن طلع عدم جودة الحديد الزهر فمع الربط لل fitting لانها كانت no hub زيادة الربط بالمسامير وقلة جودة الخامة عمل cracks بالمواسير واضطررنا لتغييرها كلها والله الموفق والمستعان وبجد موضوع انا بستفيد منه بشكل رائع اعانك الله عليه .


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 مايو 2011)

كلام جميل وفقك الله


----------



## zanitty (24 مايو 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> المعلم معلم ما شاء الله عليك وانا احب ادخل السياسة في الموضوع الحوار مطلوب لانه بينتج عنه فايدة كبيرة جدا شفتم مداخلة المهندس صبري فادتنا جدا وكمان المهندس احمد لما رد استفدنا ما شاء الله عليكم جميعا الحوار مطلوب فلنجتهد كلنا ونتحاور من اجل نهضة الامة .



باذن الله الامه هتنهض 




محب الحرمين قال:


> والمهندس احمد ياريت تتكلم عن انه المقاول لازم يقدم قبل التركيب mir وهو material inspection request لاستلام المواسير وال fitting ومطابقتها للاعتماد من عدمه وياريت تقولنا رايك عن تركيب الخطوط الطولية ال plain في ال ال hub راس في ديل هل ده افضل ولا نركب coupling .



اتكلمت يا باشا فى ختام الكلام و نوهت ان الاستلام سبقته عده خطوات منها التصميم و اختيار المواد (المواسير ووصلاتها )

امام موضوع الراس فى ديل و اللا كوبلنج فانا مشفتش اى كود بيحكمها يعنى اى راى هيتقال فى الموضوع ده هيبقى اجتهاد شخصى

اقول لك بقى رايى الشخصى 
انا بفضل الشغل راسي فى ديل باستخدام الربر لان حركه الماسوره تعتبر ميزه يعنى الماسوره ممكن تلف لفه بسيطه و تفضل برضوا محكومه من التسريب باستخدام الربر لكن غير كده انا مش شايف اى ميزه لطريقه عن التانيه




محب الحرمين قال:


> وهناك معلومة اخري انه لو المواسير دي clay فخار يعني فنخللي بالنا من انه الفخار له نسبة تشرب بمعادلة معرفهاش فكل فترة معينة بتتشرب المواسير نسبة مياه بمعدل يكاد يكون ثابت وطبعا مواصفات الفخار انه بيكون تحته bedding وهو من النوع gravel البحص يعني وانا فاكر انه الشركة السعودية للخزف حاطة مواصفات انه ارتفاع عمود الاختبار للفخار 5 متر مش عارف ليه خالفوا الكود .
> 
> مشكلة تانية واجهتني احب اقولها انه مرة كانت المواسير cast iron لصرف منطقة فيها boiler وساعة الاختبار الوصلات بتجيب مية الكل افتكر انه تسريب ولكن طلع عدم جودة الحديد الزهر فمع الربط لل fitting لانها كانت no hub زيادة الربط بالمسامير وقلة جودة الخامة عمل cracks بالمواسير واضطررنا لتغييرها كلها والله الموفق والمستعان وبجد موضوع انا بستفيد منه بشكل رائع اعانك الله عليه .


للاسف يا باشا معنديش اى معلومه عن مواسير الفخار و لا عمرى اشتغلتها
و يا ريت توضح لنا اكتر موضوع الماسوره الزهر دى لانى مش فاهمه اوى


----------



## zanitty (24 مايو 2011)

riyadh1 قال:


> كلام جميل وفقك الله


و اياك حبيبى رياض
و ده يجى ايه جنب الكورس الهايل اللى انت بتشرح فيه كود الصحى 
مع انك طنشت الجزئيه بتاعه اختبار المواسير دى


----------



## محب الحرمين (24 مايو 2011)

و يا ريت توضح لنا اكتر موضوع الماسوره الزهر دى لانى مش فاهمه اوى
[/color][/size][/QUOTE]

بص يا هندسة المواسير الزهر كانت no hub ديل في ديل واللي بيحكمها قفيز بجوان وعن طريق ربط القفيز تقرص علي الجوان فالوصلة تلم فكان السباك بيقرص جامد وكانت نوعية الزهر وحشة فعملت شروخ تحت الجوان وكنا فاكرين التسريب وكان عبارة عن نقط بسيطة انه من عدم احكام الوصلات والفيتينج ولما كشفنا قفيز لاقينا تحت الجوان شروخ


----------



## محب الحرمين (24 مايو 2011)

اقصد كنا فاكرين التسريب نتيجة عدم احكام الربط


----------



## zanitty (24 مايو 2011)

فهمت يا باشا جزاك الله خيرا 
فى بعض المنتجات بيبقى مينفعش تربط الصاموله ( Nut ) بعزم اكبر من قيمه معينه 
و فيه مفاتيح مخصوصه للحاجات دى بتظبط المفتاح ( Wrench ) على القيمه دى و تربط براحتك من غير قلق و لما العزم يوصل القيمه دى المفتاح حيلف على الفاضى من غير ما يربط الصاموله


----------



## محب الحرمين (24 مايو 2011)

بالنسبة لموضوع المواد واعتمادها كان قصدي توضيح كيفية مطابقة المواد التي تم توريدها بالموقع بما ورد بالاعتماد او المواصفات زي اننا نشوف الفاتورة اللي جاية من المورد مع فحص المادة نفسها فحص عيني بحيث ممكن يكون فيها انبعاج او تقوس في المواسير والتاكد من وجود كتابة بنوعية المواسير وكتابة الكلاس بتاعتها البعض بيغش مثلا في مواسير الفينت ممكن تكون متوصفة كلاس 4 ويجيبها كلاس 3 وهكذا من فحوصات والتاكد من حفظ المواسير في مخزن خاص بالموقع بعيدة عن الشمس لانه احيانا بتتاثر بالشمس واكثر المواسير تاثرا بالشمس هية مواسير hdpe وانا والله احبك في الله فانت ممن علموني الكثير بهذا المنتدي ولك فضل مع باقي الزملاء المهندس صبري والمهندس محمد ميك بعد الله تعالي .


----------



## zanitty (24 مايو 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> بالنسبة لموضوع المواد واعتمادها كان قصدي توضيح كيفية مطابقة المواد التي تم توريدها بالموقع بما ورد بالاعتماد او المواصفات زي اننا نشوف الفاتورة اللي جاية من المورد مع فحص المادة نفسها فحص عيني بحيث ممكن يكون فيها انبعاج او تقوس في المواسير والتاكد من وجود كتابة بنوعية المواسير وكتابة الكلاس بتاعتها البعض بيغش مثلا في مواسير الفينت ممكن تكون متوصفة كلاس 4 ويجيبها كلاس 3 وهكذا من فحوصات والتاكد من حفظ المواسير في مخزن خاص بالموقع بعيدة عن الشمس لانه احيانا بتتاثر بالشمس واكثر المواسير تاثرا بالشمس هية مواسير hdpe وانا والله احبك في الله فانت ممن علموني الكثير بهذا المنتدي ولك فضل مع باقي الزملاء المهندس صبري والمهندس محمد ميك بعد الله تعالي .


طيب انا وضحت برضوا ان الخطوه دى هنتكلم عنها يا باشا انا قلت كل المراحل اللى سبقت مرحله الفحص حنتكلم عنها لاحقا علشان منخسرش وقت و يضيع الحماس فى الانتظار 
مع العلم انى مش مقتنع اصلا بخطوه استلام المواسير قبل التركيب لان كل حاجه ممكن تحصل بعد الاستلام و ممكن المقاول اصلا يغير المواسير بالكامل بعد ما انت توقع له و ممكن المواسير تتكسر او تتعوج بعد ما تستلمها و ممكن يركب كلاس 3 بعد ما انت تستلمها كلاس 4 ( مع انى مش شايف ان مواسير التهويه تحتاج اكتر من كلاس 3 ) لكن خطوه استلام الخامات و مطابقتها بالفاتوره دى بتتعمل للروتينيات فقط و انا شخصيا مبستلمش و مبوقعش للاسباب اللى انا وضحتها دلوقتى ( اساسا المورد باقى على المقاول اكتر منك كاستشارى لانه هو اللى بيدفع و لو انطلب منه اى فاتوره باى شكل هيجيبها عادى ده غير ان الفواتير بتتسحب اسكانر و بيتلعب فيها يبقى ليه الزم نفسى بحاجه مش هتحمينى و ممكن المقاول يستغلها كورقه يحفظ بيها حقه و يوقل لك المواد مطابقه و انت استلمتها و يدخلك فى حيص بيص ) 
طرق التخزين يا صديقى مذكوره فى المواصفات و مش البولى ايثيلين عالى الكثافه بس هو اللى بيتاثر بالشمس ده كل البلاستيكات بتتاثر بالشمس ( البى فى سى و البولى ايثيلين ) و لازم تتخزن فى مكان مظلل و تكون المواسير طوليه و مستقيمه و مش منبعجه و تكون مرفوعه من على الارض مش ملامسه الارض مباشره علشان الرطوبه و تكون مرفوعه بسواند خشب مش حديد و فيه دعامه خشبيه فى منتصف الماسوره او عند كل ثلث منها 

و انا كمان استفدت من كل شخص فى المنتدى ده و منتديات تانيه و حتى الناس اللى خبرتهم قليله استفدت منهم كتير جدا 

و نهايه اختم بان اقول لك احبك الذى احببتنى له و جمعنا الله و اياكم فى جنات النعيم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 مايو 2011)

الحمد لله 
حوار راقي بين علماء 
هذه اخلاق العلماء و روحانية العطاء

و حتي لا نلاحق الاستاذ بالأسئلة فلنعطي له الفرصة لالتقاط الأنفاس و المحافظة على زخم الحماس و دسم العطاء
ولا املك الا ان استعير كلمة الثائر العربي التونسي : لقد هرمنا من أجل هذه اللحظة 
لحظة الوداد و الحب والجدية في العمل و الجدية في الحوار و تقبل آراء الاخرين و الصبر عليها بابتسامة احسها بين سطور المتواضع لله زميلنا زانيتي
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يتم عملكم بخير و ان يفيض عليكم من رحمته و محبته وكرمه وجوده و خيراته ، وان يظلنا بظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله تعالي جد ربنا و تبارك اسمه وصلي الله على الحبيب المعلم المصطفي محمد بن عبد الله بما هو اهل له
رجاء ممن يعلق ، و هي تعليقات قيمة تعكس الحماس و تعجل المعرفة و اكتساب العلم والتجربة ان يبدأ بـ :
ماشاء الله تبارك الله تحفظ بها حبيبنا و صديقنا و معلمنا احمد الزيني
فالرجل يعايش الشمس بحرقتها وقاه الله و إيانا و المسلمين من آثار ذلك و من حر جهنم 
رجاء من ادارة الملتقي ان تجعل تكبير فونت الكلمات وتلوينها ضمن نافذة الرد السريع فانا حتي مع نظارة القراءة لا اتمكن منها واضطر لاغماض عيني بعد كل سطر اذ احس باجهاد للعين وهناك الكثير مثلي - عذرا


----------



## السيد زرد (25 مايو 2011)

ربنا يباركلك با م zanity ويوفقك فى كل الى انت بتقدمه وارجو من الله ان يوفقك فى ما هو ات باذن الله


----------



## mohamed alhmad (25 مايو 2011)

مش لاقى كلمة شكر توفيك حقك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 مايو 2011)

فقط ادعوا للرجل بكل ماتعلموا من دعاء بخير


----------



## ahmedbayomy (27 مايو 2011)

الف شكر للاخ زناتى واللممهندس صبرى


----------



## zanitty (27 مايو 2011)

اخوانى اعتذر عن التاخير فى شرح التصميم نظرا لظروف عطله نهايه الاسبوع الواحد ما بيصدق ينام له شويه و يخرج العيال شويه بقى و لكن باذن الله الان استانف بعض الشرح 

و شكر خاص جدا جدا جدا جدا للمهندس صبرى على كلامه المشجع جدا و الذى اشعر فيه بحنو اب على ابنه

كما اشكر جميع من دعمنى بكلمه او بدعاء 

كما اتساءل هو ابو عمو فين


----------



## mohamed mech (27 مايو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> كما اتساءل هو ابو عمو فين


 
نعم موجود يقرء و يدون و يتعلم من الاستاذ ولا يتكلم فى المحاضرة إلا بإذن.
لى سؤالين
بالنسبة للاختبار هل يلزم ان يكون طول كل المواسير الرأسية والمتصلة بنفس الشبكة ببعضها 3 أمتار أم تكفى ماسورة واحد و الباقى توضع له طبة و نستخدم نظرية الاوانى المستطرقة لان الضغط واحد عند جميع الوصلات بسبب عمود الماء ؟


و هل يلزم اختبار مواسير التهوية ام لا ولماذا ؟


معلومة : يلزم ان يكون ميل خطوط التهوية عكس الصرف بمعنى انها تتجه الى الحوض لصرف اى بخار مياه يتكاثف بداخلها نتيجة مرور الهواء الحامل للبخار.
************************************************************************************************
عجيبة : كنا نستلم خط صرف متصل به عدة صفايات و وجدنا ان احد الصفايات يرتفع بها مستوى الماء عن غيرها 16 سم و كان أمامنا احتمالين

- إما المواسير بها سدد : تم اضافة مياه للصفاية فإرتفع منسوب المياه فى بقية الصفايات !!!

- او وجود هواء افقى لا يستطيع الخروج : بمعنى ( 50 سم ماء ارتفاع = مثلا 34 سم ماء + هواء و ليكن متر) و كلاهمل له ضغط متساوى

و كان هذا هو الاحتمال الصحيح .
فبعد تفريغ الخط تم الملىء ببطى ليتمكن الهواء من الخروج فكانت النتيجة ان المنسوب أصبح واحد
و السبب كان حاجز الهواء الموجود بالصفاية 
طلع شغال وتعبنا يومين معاه

و الفائدة : عند اختبار خط به صفايات يتم إزالة او فك الكاب الموجود داخل الصفاية و يوجد نوع يتم سحبه لاعلى على حيب الموديل لتصريف الهواء


----------



## zanitty (27 مايو 2011)

ابو عمو انا لا استاذ و لا حاجه يا عم و بلاش الكلام اللى يحرج ده :61: انا محرج خالص اهو 
و بعدين لازم انكشك يعنى علشان تخر بعلمك علينا

المهم بالنسبه لسؤالك انا شايف - راى شخصى لانى مقريتش حاجه عن حاجه زى كده فى الكود لانه زى ما انت عارف اكواد الصحى و علومه به قله كبيره من ناحيه المتواجد منها كشرح على الساحه و اغلب الاجابات فى المجال ده بتبقى بالاجتهاد الشخصى -

نرجع للاجابه بقى و نبطل رغى 
انا شايف ان ماسوره واحده كفايه لان الاساس فى الموضوع هو الضغط و الضغط زى ما انت اشرت فى الحاله دى متحقق عند كل النقاط بنظريه الاوانى المستطرقه 

تانى حاجه بالنسبه لمواسير التهويه لما جيت اتكلمت مع الساده المسؤولين عندى كلهم اجمعوا ان الميول شئ مش مهم بالنسبه لمواسير التهويه و حاجه مش ضرورى اخذها فى الاعتبار يعنى لانها يا دوب بتخرج شويه هوا مع انى شخصيا مش مقتنع بالكلام ده 

اما اختبار مواسير الهوا فانا مش شايف له لازمه كبيره لانه لو افترضنا حتى ان فيه تسريب بسيط فده مش هياثر على اى شئ لان التسريب ده هينتج عنه شويه ريحه مفترض انها بسيطه و مش هتاثر على حاجه لان مواسير التهويه عامه بتبقى فى منطقه الحمامات و المنطقه دى معزوله و مفيش ريحه هتخرج منها لبرا و كمان حتى لو فيها تكييف مبيبقاش فيها اى فتحات رجوع هوا علشان نقلق ان الريحه تتنقل لمكان تانى عبر وحده معالجه الهواء و حى لو الريحه كانت موجوده فى المنور فكل الانظمه محكمه الغلق يعنى الريحه مش هتاثر على حاجه خالص و الله اعلم 

موضوع الصفايات ده جميل جدا انك ذكرته بس انا مش فاهم تقصد ايه بالكاب بتاع الصفايه


----------



## mohamedabdelraouf (27 مايو 2011)

*طلب ممكن صعب شويه*

معاك اخوك المهندس محمد عبد الرؤوف انا شغال في التركيبات وحدات مناوله الهواء واتعلمت مؤخرا ارسم مشاريع تكييف اوتوكاد فلو حضرتك عندك مشاريع ممكن اشتغل فيها معاك مقابل مبلغ من المال يبقى ده اضافه ليا من حيث الخبرات الي ممكن اتعلمها منك وبردوه ماديه لان بعد الثوره الموضوع بقى ضعيف جدا ماديا :70:ارجو ان لا اكون قد ازعجتك [email protected]


----------



## محب الحرمين (27 مايو 2011)

ممكن اخد اذن الاول بالكلام ؟؟؟؟ لاني حاسس اني تخطيت ادب المحاضرة بس والله انا مش بنظر ولا حاجة انا بس قصدي المشاركة الفعالة وعامة انا بعتذر قدام الناس كلها ياتري هتديني اذن ولا لا ؟؟؟


----------



## mohamed mech (27 مايو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> موضوع الصفايات ده جميل جدا انك ذكرته بس انا مش فاهم تقصد ايه بالكاب بتاع الصفايه


 
الكاب او الطبة او السدادة 



[/URL]


----------



## mohamed mech (27 مايو 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> ممكن اخد اذن الاول بالكلام ؟؟؟؟ لاني حاسس اني تخطيت ادب المحاضرة بس والله انا مش بنظر ولا حاجة انا بس قصدي المشاركة الفعالة وعامة انا بعتذر قدام الناس كلها ياتري هتديني اذن ولا لا ؟؟؟


 
بتتكلم ليه قبل ما يقولك 
جبته لنفسك
دلوقتى يرجع الاستاذ للفصل و يشوف عملتك يا حلو
انتا و رزقك بقه 
بكريك العربية و لا بمفك عادة ومش بعيد بماسورة اربعة بوصة ماهو عنده منها كتير فى الموقع و مش هيغرم حاجة و كله على حساب المقاول


----------



## zanitty (27 مايو 2011)

mohamedabdelraouf قال:


> معاك اخوك المهندس محمد عبد الرؤوف انا شغال في التركيبات وحدات مناوله الهواء واتعلمت مؤخرا ارسم مشاريع تكييف اوتوكاد فلو حضرتك عندك مشاريع ممكن اشتغل فيها معاك مقابل مبلغ من المال يبقى ده اضافه ليا من حيث الخبرات الي ممكن اتعلمها منك وبردوه ماديه لان بعد الثوره الموضوع بقى ضعيف جدا ماديا :70:ارجو ان لا اكون قد ازعجتك [email protected]


اخى العزيز انا فى السعوديه و ان شاء الله لو ربنا كرم بحاجه فى وشى و حد سالنى حبقى اقول لك


محب الحرمين قال:


> ممكن اخد اذن الاول بالكلام ؟؟؟؟ لاني حاسس اني تخطيت ادب المحاضرة بس والله انا مش بنظر ولا حاجة انا بس قصدي المشاركة الفعالة وعامة انا بعتذر قدام الناس كلها ياتري هتديني اذن ولا لا ؟؟؟


اصحاب البيت ميستاذنوش يا ابو حميد


mohamed mech قال:


> الكاب او الطبة او السدادة
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


لما غطست عرفت انك هترجع بصوره توضيحيه
يا ريت تشرح لنا بقى يا عبقرينو فايده الكاب ده ايه


mohamed mech قال:


> بتتكلم ليه قبل ما يقولك
> جبته لنفسك
> دلوقتى يرجع الاستاذ للفصل و يشوف عملتك يا حلو
> انتا و رزقك بقه
> بكريك العربية و لا بمفك عادة ومش بعيد بماسورة اربعة بوصة ماهو عنده منها كتير فى الموقع و مش هيغرم حاجة و كله على حساب المقاول


الراجل صاحب بيت يا معلم سيبه براحته


----------



## ahmedbayomy (28 مايو 2011)

الف شكر ليك يا اخ زناتى وكنت عاوز اسالك هو تصريف مياة الامطار اية نظامة وحسباتة وعلى اى اساس اختار الاقطار الخاصة بة واماكن وجود هذة المواسير لان بعض المشاريع المصمم مش ملتزم بانة يضع المواسير فى المنور مجرد انة بيعمل sleeves داخل المبنى وهو على اى اساس بيوزع الاماكن بتاع مواسير المطر


----------



## zanitty (28 مايو 2011)

ahmedbayomy قال:


> الف شكر ليك يا اخ زناتى وكنت عاوز اسالك هو تصريف مياة الامطار اية نظامة وحسباتة وعلى اى اساس اختار الاقطار الخاصة بة واماكن وجود هذة المواسير لان بعض المشاريع المصمم مش ملتزم بانة يضع المواسير فى المنور مجرد انة بيعمل sleeves داخل المبنى وهو على اى اساس بيوزع الاماكن بتاع مواسير المطر


صرف المطر دوره جاى و لو تلاحظ مكانش موجود فى تسليم المواسير المختبره و هقول ليه فى وقتها ان شاء الله


----------



## gaber osman (28 مايو 2011)

احلى ما يميزك مواضيعك يا بشمهندس زانيتى انها فى روح الفكاهة والواحد مل يزهق منها جزالك اللة خير بس انا ليية استفسار ان شايف ان المواسير تحت الارض لونها رمادى دة عادى فى السعودية فى قطر بيبقة بنى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لي تعليق بسيط
لازم عند اختبار خطوط الصرف يكون عندك عمودين تملأ من واحد و التاني بيصرف اي هواء يكون عنده الفرصة للاحتباس داخل بي تراب او كوع هذا في الخطوط المتشابكة اما الخطوط القصيرة مثل تلك التي تخدم جهاز صحي او اثنين تشكل عامود 3 متر و يملأ بحيث يكون صب الماء ملامس لجدار الماسورة فيعطي فرصة للهواء بالهروب 
طبعا ماسورة التهوية تكون بميل عكس اتجاه تدفق السوائل المنصرفة حتي لا نعطي فرصة للانسداد فضلا عن اعطاء الغازات فرصة افضل للهروب و عدم الإنحباس
و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## zanitty (28 مايو 2011)

gaber osman قال:


> احلى ما يميزك مواضيعك يا بشمهندس زانيتى انها فى روح الفكاهة والواحد مل يزهق منها جزالك اللة خير بس انا ليية استفسار ان شايف ان المواسير تحت الارض لونها رمادى دة عادى فى السعودية فى قطر بيبقة بنى


الله يكرمك يا باشا زى ما انت رافع روحنا المعنويه كده
المواسير اللى لونها رمادى هنا بتكون المواسير الكلاس 5 او sch 80 و المواسير البيضا بتكون للكلاس 4 و السكيدول 40 ده فى الاغلب يعنى و الله اعلم 
اما موضوع انها فى قطر لونها بنى فاعتقد ان موضوع الالوان ده محكوم فى كود ال ASTM


مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لي تعليق بسيط
> لازم عند اختبار خطوط الصرف يكون عندك عمودين تملأ من واحد و التاني بيصرف اي هواء يكون عنده الفرصة للاحتباس داخل بي تراب او كوع هذا في الخطوط المتشابكة اما الخطوط القصيرة مثل تلك التي تخدم جهاز صحي او اثنين تشكل عامود 3 متر و يملأ بحيث يكون صب الماء ملامس لجدار الماسورة فيعطي فرصة للهواء بالهروب
> طبعا ماسورة التهوية تكون بميل عكس اتجاه تدفق السوائل المنصرفة حتي لا نعطي فرصة للانسداد فضلا عن اعطاء الغازات فرصة افضل للهروب و عدم الإنحباس
> و الله ولي التوفيق


كلام 10/10 يا مهندس صبرى 
محتاج انا بقى اى مرجع بيتكلم عن مواسير التهويه و بيقول انها لازم تبقى بميول علشان اقيم به الحجه على اللى اختلفوا معايا


----------



## محب الحرمين (28 مايو 2011)

ما دمت انا صاحب بيت فهتفضل براحتي. الاخ الفاضل المهندس احمد بخصوص موضوع عدم ربط صرف الدور الارضي مع الرايزر فانا عاوز اخد رايك في حل لمشكلة حصلت فعلا وانا عملته انه في فندق من الفنادق كان هناك محطة gray water والفندق كان معمول جزء منه فاصل بين الwaste وال soil وجزء تاني متوصلين مع بعض المهم كان في عدد 2 محبس motorized valve لما بيكون المحطة خزانها مليان معناها انها مش محتاجة waste water كان بيقفل ويفتح التاني فبيودي ال waste water علي مانهول الصرف العمومي ولما تكون المحطة محتاجة يحصل العكس المهم فجاة اتعطل التنين motorized valve والمياه ابتدت ترد وكان الارضي فيه حمامات بسيطة والاول والميزانين محلات ومطاعم فطلعت المياه للدور التاني من الكراسي المهم تم تركيب over flow pipe قبل المحبسين تودي علي ال sump pit بحيث لو اتكررت تودي المياه عليها فده صح ولا غلط ده سؤالي والسؤال التاني ال janitor sink ايه الصح نوصله علي ال floor drain ولا علي اقرب خط waste ونعمله vent وانا رايي وانت برده تقوللي الصح اننا نركبه منفصل لان الجانيتور بيكون فيه تراب كتير من النظافة اثناء المسيح وكدة لكن انا خايف من الريحة حتي لو له فينت لان الجانيتور صرفه 50 مم ومفيش p-trap بالمقاس ده فمرة ركبت في مستشفي الجانيتور وعملتله بي تراب عن طريق 2 كوع 45 درجة وعملتله فينت ومشبكتوش ع البيبة فياتري الكلام ده صح. سؤال كمان لانه البيت بيتي هل يصلح عمل ال floor drain بي تراب لكل الادوار انا فهمي اننا بنركبها بي تراب في الصرف المدفون زي اللي في اللبشة اما في حال وجود السقف المستعار بتبقي فلور درين زي اللي في الصورة عند ابو عمو. واسف للاطالة


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (29 مايو 2011)

بانتظار ما سوف تقدمه
بارك

الله بك و بجهدك


----------



## abuelela35 (30 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس أحمد وفي انتظار باقي اليوميات


----------



## zanitty (30 مايو 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> ما دمت انا صاحب بيت فهتفضل براحتي. الاخ الفاضل المهندس احمد بخصوص موضوع عدم ربط صرف الدور الارضي مع الرايزر فانا عاوز اخد رايك في حل لمشكلة حصلت فعلا وانا عملته انه في فندق من الفنادق كان هناك محطة gray water والفندق كان معمول جزء منه فاصل بين الwaste وال soil وجزء تاني متوصلين مع بعض المهم كان في عدد 2 محبس motorized valve لما بيكون المحطة خزانها مليان معناها انها مش محتاجة waste water كان بيقفل ويفتح التاني فبيودي ال waste water علي مانهول الصرف العمومي ولما تكون المحطة محتاجة يحصل العكس المهم فجاة اتعطل التنين motorized valve والمياه ابتدت ترد وكان الارضي فيه حمامات بسيطة والاول والميزانين محلات ومطاعم فطلعت المياه للدور التاني من الكراسي المهم تم تركيب over flow pipe قبل المحبسين تودي علي ال sump pit بحيث لو اتكررت تودي المياه عليها فده صح ولا غلط ده سؤالي والسؤال التاني ال janitor sink ايه الصح نوصله علي ال floor drain ولا علي اقرب خط waste ونعمله vent وانا رايي وانت برده تقوللي الصح اننا نركبه منفصل لان الجانيتور بيكون فيه تراب كتير من النظافة اثناء المسيح وكدة لكن انا خايف من الريحة حتي لو له فينت لان الجانيتور صرفه 50 مم ومفيش p-trap بالمقاس ده فمرة ركبت في مستشفي الجانيتور وعملتله بي تراب عن طريق 2 كوع 45 درجة وعملتله فينت ومشبكتوش ع البيبة فياتري الكلام ده صح. سؤال كمان لانه البيت بيتي هل يصلح عمل ال floor drain بي تراب لكل الادوار انا فهمي اننا بنركبها بي تراب في الصرف المدفون زي اللي في اللبشة اما في حال وجود السقف المستعار بتبقي فلور درين زي اللي في الصورة عند ابو عمو. واسف للاطالة


احمد بيك رمزى 
تحيه طيبه و بعد 
انا مش ناسيك و الله بس اليومين دول مش عارف اقعد كتير 
استسمحك عذرا و بعدين ممكن حد من اخواننا الفطاحل يرد عليك و تبقى محظوظ علشان هتسمه منهم كلام جميل و كلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجه عنه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندس احمدالزيني بارك الله فيك 
نسبة الميل مابين ثمن و ربع بوصة لكل قدم طولي من الماسورة
موجودة في كتاب من شركة ستانلي صفحة 182 تحت الصورة رقم 1 
اسم الكتاب:stanley complete baths 
من مكتبة جرير 
و اناطبقت الأول عن قناعة من سنة 2007 م في حمامات اسكان طلاب ج الملك فهد و لم يعترض الاستشاري وقتها
ولم يهدأ لي بال حتي وجدت ما يعضد جراتي


----------



## zanitty (30 مايو 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس احمدالزيني بارك الله فيك
> نسبة الميل مابين ثمن و ربع بوصة لكل قدم طولي من الماسورة
> موجودة في كتاب من شركة ستانلي صفحة 182 تحت الصورة رقم 1
> اسم الكتاب:stanley complete baths
> ...


يا سلام عليك يا مهندس صبرى و على روعتك 
نشوف بقى حد من الشباب يكمل المعروف و يحدف علينا نسخه سوفت كوبى


----------



## sherif omar (9 يونيو 2011)

حاجة زي الفل 100% هو ده التكييف والاستفادة من المنتدي


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (10 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس زانيتي على هذا المجهود الرائع ووفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى ونفعك به ان شاء الله في آخرتك يوم لا ينفع فيه مال ولا بنون واشكر ايضا المهندس صبري سعيد بمداخلاته الرائعة التي اثرت الموضوع وأنارت أفكارنا وزادت من معلوماتنا أطال الله بعمره واللي أعجبني بوجود مهندس صبري كمدقق ومحلل ومتابع ومصحح ومشجع لنا وللأخ زانيتي وهذا ما يعطيني ويعطي الإطمئنان على المعلومات التي نستقيها ونكتسبها من خلال خبرة المهندس صبري ومن خلال اجتهاد المهندس زانيتي وفقكما الله وحماكما من العين فأنتما فعلاً ثنائي رائع وجميل جداً ومن قلب محب لكما في الله اشكركما وجزاكما الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedtop (10 يونيو 2011)

والله مجهود كبير ورائع 
وربنايقويك وتكمل للنهاية وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محب الحرمين (11 يونيو 2011)

اتأخرت علينا يا هندسة لعل المانع خير الموضوع مهم وكلنا والله محتاجينه


----------



## nofal (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## zanitty (12 يونيو 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> اتأخرت علينا يا هندسة لعل المانع خير الموضوع مهم وكلنا والله محتاجينه


شكرا يا باشا على ملاحظتك و اهتمامك و سؤالك 
بس اللاب توب بايظ بقاله فتره فمش بقدر اقعد على النت من البيت غير من الموبايل 
و فى الشغل مضغوطين اوى اوى اوى اليومين دول و تقريبا مش بشوف الكومبيوتر الا اخر 5 دقايق فى الدوام
اكرر شكرى


----------



## محمد شافع (6 يوليو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> شكرا يا باشا على ملاحظتك و اهتمامك و سؤالك
> بس اللاب توب بايظ بقاله فتره فمش بقدر اقعد على النت من البيت غير من الموبايل
> و فى الشغل مضغوطين اوى اوى اوى اليومين دول و تقريبا مش بشوف الكومبيوتر الا اخر 5 دقايق فى الدوام
> اكرر شكرى


يارب يكون اللاب توب اتصلح لان الموضوع مفيد جدا ونفسي يكمل بأذن الله


----------



## zanitty (7 يوليو 2011)

محمد شافع قال:


> يارب يكون اللاب توب اتصلح لان الموضوع مفيد جدا ونفسي يكمل بأذن الله


اتصلح يا باشا بس صاحب اللاب توب هو اللى خربان بقاله اسبوعين 
ادعو لى بالشفاء


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 يوليو 2011)

سبحانك اللهم عدد خلقك و رضا نفسك و مداد كلماتك و لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك و عظيم سلطانك انت الرحمن الرحيم سطيع النور باسط يديك لعبادك قريب مجيب الدعوات فعال لما تريد غني عن العالمين 
انت بذاتك لا تسأل عما تفعل ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد ، تباركت و تعاليت نسألك بسلطانك و رحمتك و بنور وجهك العظيم :
اللهم صلي و سلم وبارك على الحبيب المصطفي محمد عدد خلقك و مداد كلماتك ورضا نفسك و تسبيحات مخلوقاتك الي يوم الدين 
شفاكم الله و عافاكم و أعاذكم بكلماته التامات من شر ما خلق و ذرأ و برأ
و نسعد بعلمك ، و لا حرمنا الله منك
بارك الله لك


----------



## محمد شافع (7 يوليو 2011)

شفاك الله وعفاك
ويشهد الله كم استفدنا من موضوعاتك القيمة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (19 أغسطس 2011)

مهندسنا ليه ماكملتش المذكرات خلتنا نجهز الورق وبعدين مش عارف ايه اللي حصل 
موضوع زي ده ايه اللي خلاه ما يكملشي
موضوع كان هيفرق مع الناس كلها
ياريت يا مهندس زانتي تكمل المذكرات وبجد ده هيبقى من اقوى مواضيع المنتدى 
والله الموفق


----------



## zanitty (19 أغسطس 2011)

محمد سلامه الراضى قال:


> مهندسنا ليه ماكملتش المذكرات خلتنا نجهز الورق وبعدين مش عارف ايه اللي حصل
> موضوع زي ده ايه اللي خلاه ما يكملشي
> موضوع كان هيفرق مع الناس كلها
> ياريت يا مهندس زانتي تكمل المذكرات وبجد ده هيبقى من اقوى مواضيع المنتدى
> والله الموفق


لا و الله الموضوع للتكمله بس لغايه دلوقتى المقاول مقدمش شئ جديد 
بس من المتوقع انه بعد العيد ان شاء الله هيبقى فيه شغل كتير 

زى ما انت شايف المقاول لسه بيعمل فى الجرايد بيمس و لسه حتى معملش حمامات الدور الارضى صرف فاهتمامه دلوقتى اكتر شئ بالخرسانات 

شغل الميكانيكا هيبتدى بجد بعد صب سلابه الدور الاول (سقف الدور الارضى) علشان يقدر يعلق شغله 

فيه شويه حاجات تصميم اتقدمت بس اترفضت و ان شاء الله اول ما تعتمد حنزلها لكوا


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (1 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك الله ينور طريقك يا ريت كل الي عنده مشروع يعمل مثلك


----------



## taheraly81 (22 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

